# En q se basa el funcionamiento del Latch



## Diego# (Jul 6, 2008)

Hola q tal
Me podrian explicar cual es el funcionamiento de un latch?
y cual me recomienda ?


----------



## Jazz_Light (Jul 7, 2008)

Latch (_pestillo_, en inglés), es un circuíto que puede permanecer en un estado incluso aún cuando desaparece la señal de entrada que gatilló ese estado. Un ejemplo sencillo de latch es un tiristor.

Cuál te recomiendan para hacer que cosa?


----------



## Diego# (Jul 10, 2008)

yo necesito tomar datos de 9 pulsadores...los cuales van al pic; por razones obvia yo  no puedo meter los 9 pulsadores al porq no me dan las patas para colocar motores y demas aparatos pertenecientes a un lavarropa(tales como electrovalvulas;bombas;distintos bobinados del motor,etc.)
por eso me habian recomendado utilizar un latch pporq me permite guardar datos.
Es por eso q le pido q por favor me expliquen bien el funcionamiento del latch y cual me recomiendan para cumplir con estos reqisitos.
de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 10, 2008)

El funcionamiento es simple... el latch solo guarda los datos presentes a la entrada cuando recibe un pulso de habilitacion... y los mantiene hasta que recibe otro pulso que modifica los datos de entrada o se le quita la alimentacion

Pero en tu caso no creo que te sirva a menos que tengas un circuito que lo pueda habilitar o deshabilitar... y necesitariamos mas datos de como funciona tu circuito para saber si un monoestable te puede funcionar alli.. 

Saludos..


----------

